# new bullsugar post



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

If there is any hope at all of actually saving the precious ecosystems in south Florida, there is going to have to be massive public unrest and outcry to stop it. 

Unfortunately I just don't see that happening. The fishing / recreational boating population may attempt to drum up support for immediate and long term change, but most muricans are just too damned brain dead and self centered to care. Sad but true. 

Same thing with all saltwater fishermen who insist on taking limits of fish even when they know the fishery is in fact being decimated as a result of such action. They just don't care.


----------



## Cam (Apr 5, 2017)

Problem for Florida is that most people that fish, swim, etc in the waters vote their party line. In our area we just had to cancel an annual cardboard boat regatta because the water had 200x times the allowable sh*t in the basin. We are a couple months away from near zero water visibility due to Okeechobee releases.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Bullsugar would get alot more support from conservative sportsmen like myself if they weren't so blatantly partisan in their approach.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Every year the same stories are told. New politicians spew their jargon on how they are going to solve the worlds problems. Some of them get elected and then the power trip begins and they start campaigning for the next election. All along this political path they pretend to be doing something constructive.

They work 133 days a year and collect $174,000 for their hard work. They hold a townhall meeting to listen to you and then vote the way they are told to vote. 

Politics have become so entrenched in corruption I see no possible way for it to end. Even removing every single one of them and replacing with new all you would do is introduce new blood into the pis pot.


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

DuckNut said:


> Every year the same stories are told. New politicians spew their jargon on how they are going to solve the worlds problems. Some of them get elected and then the power trip begins and they start campaigning for the next election. All along this political path they pretend to be doing something constructive.
> 
> They work 133 days a year and collect $174,000 for their hard work. They hold a townhall meeting to listen to you and then vote the way they are told to vote.
> 
> Politics have become so entrenched in corruption I see no possible way for it to end. Even removing every single one of them and replacing with new all you would do is introduce new blood into the pis pot.


*Well said and tragically sad but true. *There is no incentive but rather extreme dis-incentive for politicians to line their own pockets at the expense of an entire eco-system as well as the inhabitants of the area in general, fishermen in particular. BUT the effects from sugar industry subsidization do affect everyone negatively. Sad commentary.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

commtrd said:


> BUT the effects from sugar industry subsidization do affect everyone negatively.


While I agree with your post I have to take exception to this. Not every single person is affected negatively. The equipment has gotten so specialized that only a few men are needed to care for thousands of acres and the subsidies help to pay their salaries. So there are 100 or so people that benefit from the price stability.

The owners of the sugar companies also are rewarded. We cannot expect them to take anything less than a few hundred million dollar a year salaries - can we?

Sarcasm over, back to reality.

If the subsidies went away the price of sugar would sky rocket and cause the people to pay more for goods than the subsidies cost. We need to produce sugar to keep a balance of pricing.

China is the 3rd largest sugar producer in the world. However, even with them producing so much sugar their demand is even greater. They import 2 million tons annually with a 15% tariff and an additional 2 million tons at 50% tariff. Now listen close - the sugar that has a 50% tax to the Chinese is still cheaper than locally produced Chinese sugar.

The US is the 10th largest at 25tmt. China is 3rd with 130tmt, and Brazil is 1st with 740tmt. In the scheme of things, we produce enough to meet most of out demand but if gone, we would be supporting these countries at unknown prices..


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

I think the issue is the fact that politicians *on both sides of the aisle* have largely ignored the fact that Florida voters mandated actions be taken to secure the land needed to correct the water flow south through the Glades. This could be done in a way that is environmentally beneficial and responsible without torpedoing sugar production...if the politicians *on both sides of the aisle* had the desire to follow the will of the people instead of the will of the lobbyists and donors.

Unfortunately, this has been turned into a largely partisan issue instead of a water issue.


----------



## JMZ400 (Aug 30, 2015)

DuckNut said:


> While I agree with your post I have to take exception to this. Not every single person is affected negatively. The equipment has gotten so specialized that only a few men are needed to care for thousands of acres and the subsidies help to pay their salaries. So there are 100 or so people that benefit from the price stability.
> 
> The owners of the sugar companies also are rewarded. We cannot expect them to take anything less than a few hundred million dollar a year salaries - can we?
> 
> ...



Very interesting.... Where does our high volume use of corn syrup come into play?


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Boggs,
You are so right. The voters have spoken and the issue has been ignored for years already. Real life problem is what can the voter do? Not a damn thing. Great, vote the guy out and get a new turd to replace him. Same stinky story.

The only way it can be resolved is with money. Any allocation of money is taking that pile from somewhere else and diverting it to the glades. When you move the money people will think they have been robbed - these people vote and the everglades do not.

The voters passed the initiative to fix the problem many years ago and I am not sure a single penny has been spent to fix the problem. The voice of the complaints have been loud and still nothing. Thousands of ideas have been passed around on how to resolve, nothing. The money at one time I believe was set aside, but I am sure it has evaporated as well.

It is unfortunate that this country has fallen to these levels.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

$0.41. That is the cost for syrup. It is made and sold by 4 companies which formed a cartel and so they set the prices so there is no competition.

At this time sugar is the cheaper of the two but when it crosses that figure the mfg's switch over. Some products are formulated specifically for one or the other so portions are always in demand.


----------



## JMZ400 (Aug 30, 2015)

I was wondering more about their subsidies and how reducing one or the other might not inspire more farmers to grow sugar elsewhere. Not even sure if you can grow sugar in other states...


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

Always makes me smile when government creates a problem and people think the solution is more government.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

crboggs said:


> I think the issue is the fact that politicians *on both sides of the aisle* have largely ignored the fact that Florida voters mandated actions be taken to secure the land needed to correct the water flow south through the Glades.


Ever wonder how it came to be that the water flow was misdirected in the first place? Governor Napoleon Broward ran on the very issue of draining the everglades and sending water east/west in the late 1800's. He called his opponent a shill for the railroad companies (BIG railroad). He carried a map around at his campaign stops and waived it around telling anyone who would listen how he only needed to dredge those two rivers to the see and the glades would be ripe for production. 

And the people all supported him. When he won, he wasted no time in dredging out the canals that changed the water flow. And we the people gave the government the power it now has and uses that destroys the glades. Not by force, we willingly gave it them. Big Sugar??? lol. How about big government. But....its Rick Scotts fault.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

But...but...but...the MOB says differently...


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2018)

It’s not any current politicians fault. But, just as we allowed it to happen... we can demand it be fixed. Everyone knows what needs to be done yet feet are dragging! I don’t even blame big sugar, I do believe we can get it fixed!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

GREAT NEWS guys...democrat Chris King is running for office and promises to take on big sugar.

Here's your chance to solve the crisis!


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2018)

DuckNut said:


> GREAT NEWS guys...democrat Chris King is running for office and promises to take on big sugar.
> 
> Here's your chance to solve the crisis!


Not in a million years lol! While being republican, I do not think this is a party issue! This is a “We the people” issue! We the people in order to protect and preserve our environment need to stand up and force the government to do what is needed! This is not just and environmental issue, it will become an economical issue soon enough when the resource is gone. Ok, off my soapbox now.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2018)

The land needs to be purchased, not taken! I don’t believe sugar is what caused the damage in it’s entirety. But there is only one solution to the problem and that is to restore what we modified so many years ago! That takes money and if the people come together and stop pointing fingers then we can demand that money go to the restoration efforts and land purchases needed to make that happen! Without our natural resources Florida’s tourism will die, therefore our economy will die also.


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

Boatbrains said:


> The land needs to be purchased, not taken! I don’t believe sugar is what caused the damage in it’s entirety. But there is only one solution to the problem and that is to restore what we modified so many years ago! That takes money and if the people come together and stop pointing fingers then we can demand that money go to the restoration efforts and land purchases needed to make that happen! Without our natural resources Florida’s tourism will die, therefore our economy will die also.


Had an interesting talk with someone kinda in the know last night and learned Geo has been run on Indian Nation Land- guess whats next. In so far as Taking away land from people is concerned- good luck with that. They are sitting on a gold mine, and they know it. On a positive note-








At this juncture subsidized Sugar production in Florida is clearly not what any sane person would consider "best use of the land" so, the question is- what is the best use of privately owned land South of Lake O from a historical, business, and "public benefit" perspective? I would suggest it will be mixed use just as it is nearly everywhere else. More subdivisions and likely some energy production in exchange for large undeveloped green way thoroughfares and mitigation zones for water to flow south to the glades. Its going to involve some serious give and take; hopefully with only minimal involvement of recognition seeking and parade jumping politicians.

And... if you believe you are too small to have an impact- just try going to sleep with a single mosquito in your tent sometime.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

EdK13 said:


> Had an interesting talk with someone kinda in the know last night and learned Geo has been run on Indian Nation Land- guess whats next. In so far as Taking away land from people is concerned- good luck with that. They are sitting on a gold mine, and they know it. On a positive note-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’ll burn a tent down


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

Best use of land Is what the owner wants to use it for.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2018)

K3anderson said:


> Best use of land Is what the owner wants to use it for.


This! I believe we need to purchase the land needed while we can. Once the offer is gone... it’s gone for good!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Boatbrains said:


> Not in a million years lol! While being republican, I do not think this is a party issue! This is a “We the people” issue! We the people in order to protect and preserve our environment need to stand up and force the government to do what is needed! This is not just and environmental issue, it will become an economical issue soon enough when the resource is gone. Ok, off my soapbox now.


I totally agree with you. My sarcastic comment was because people point to the current administration who has been in office for a few years. But there is a guy who has been in office for 50 years and the only thing that has changed is the situation worsened.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2018)

DuckNut said:


> I totally agree with you. My sarcastic comment was because people point to the current administration who has been in office for a few years. But there is a guy who has been in office for 50 years and the only thing that has changed is the situation worsened.


Yeah, I caught the sarcasim that time lol!


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I’ll burn a tent down


But of course "mon Frere" its your specialty.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Vote the environment no matter the politics. Eminent domain(buying private land at a fair price even if the current owners don't want to sell) will have to be used to save ENP and ensure water quality for millions of Americans and Floridians on both coasts at the sacrifice of 100,000 or so residents south of the lake and a few wealthy price supported farmers. But we have to vote out the PAC supported congressmen and senators and elect citizens that think long term. The human long term decisions should be fifty to a hundred years out. Long term thinking is the only reason we have a great country today.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2018)

Unfortunately ALL politicians will do what benifits them first and always! Party affiliation does not matter in this case. You want the environment fixed? Then help get Bass pro, Holiday inn, Columbia, Costa del mar, Cabellas, Waffle house, Burger king, Power pro, Hell’s bay, Pro line, Wellcraft, ect, ect... to realize the $$$ they are going to lose if things in our environment don’t get better and they will fund the fight for us! Right now, the ones that are winning hold all cards! It’s all about the Benjamin's baby! Follow the money, harness the power of the money, come together for the good of the planet, and set politcal differences asside for just a minute and we can begin to heal this place we all love! Stop blaming big sugar, big oil and the like! We need those commodities and without them we’d be in the dark ages eating stale plain bread!


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Boatbrains said:


> Stop blaming big sugar, big oil and the like! We need those commodities and without them we’d be in the dark ages eating stale plain bread!


I'm quite confident that I could estimate my yearly sugar consumption to less than 0.5lb white sugar (Thai foods and bread) and 1lb of brown sugar (BBQ) per year.

Now, salt - neither I nor my blood press want to talk about that


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2018)

yobata said:


> I'm quite confident that I could estimate my yearly sugar consumption to less than 0.5lb white sugar (Thai foods and bread) and 1lb of brown sugar (BBQ) per year.
> 
> Now, salt - neither I nor my blood press want to talk about that


You countin the sugar in that fine Kentucky Bourbon in that estimate Yobata? I’m a homebrew sweat tea drinker/addict lol! I need that commodity ok? Just messin, I commend you on your sugar intake or lack there of!


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2018)

I’m also quite fond of key lime and pecan pie, yeah... I’m a fatty! Healthy but chubby. I offset the sugar by making sure I eat lots of bacon lol!


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

yobata said:


> I'm quite confident that I could estimate my yearly sugar consumption to less than 0.5lb white sugar (Thai foods and bread) and 1lb of brown sugar (BBQ) per year.
> 
> Now, salt - neither I nor my blood press want to talk about that


So... your doc hates you?


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

Boatbrains said:


> Unfortunately ALL politicians will do what benifits them first and always! Party affiliation does not matter in this case. You want the environment fixed? Then help get Bass pro, Holiday inn, Columbia, Costa del mar, Cabellas, Waffle house, Burger king, Power pro, Hell’s bay, Pro line, Wellcraft, ect, ect... to realize the $$$ they are going to lose if things in our environment don’t get better and they will fund the fight for us! Right now, the ones that are winning hold all cards! It’s all about the Benjamin's baby! Follow the money, harness the power of the money, come together for the good of the planet, and set politcal differences asside for just a minute and we can begin to heal this place we all love! Stop blaming big sugar, big oil and the like! We need those commodities and without them we’d be in the dark ages eating stale plain bread!


 It is as your owners dictate... always been that way. You lads have a good time.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Tarpon Nole said:


> Unfortunately people will R down the ballot in November cause God forbid those.liberals take office and take our guns and those demon immigrants come here, and we will be in the same situation.


The irony is that most sportsmen lean conservative, in my experience. And we're more aware of our actual environmental impact that most "progressives" who buy all their food pre packaged at Sprouts or Whole Foods or etc.

But you keep on with your partisan blather. Because its helped so much to this point.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2018)

crboggs said:


> The irony is that most sportsmen lean conservative, in my experience. And we're more aware of our actual environmental impact that most "progressives" who buy all their food pre packaged at Sprouts or Whole Foods or etc.
> 
> But you keep on with your partisan blather. Because its helped so much to this point.


AMEN, united we stand is the only way to solve this nation’s problems!


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

*lol* Bullsugar. 

The left doesn't have any new ideas...they're skewing further and further off a leftist cliff that advocates open borders, banishment of law and order, and the appeasement of people who want hand outs and reparations rather than personal accountability and responsibility.

These are not the people to fix our issues.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

At the risk of hijacking the thread I'll just point to the sanctuary city, abolish ICE, DACA bullsugar. Banishment of law and order? Again...sanctuary cities and the lack of a will to enforce the laws and immigration policy already in place. Any "intelligent human" realizes we should learn from the EU's experience with open border immigration in Europe, not try to replicate it here.

Grow up? When you inevitably start calling names (liberal S.O.P) I'll be sitting at the table with the rest of the adults.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Boatbrains said:


> Unfortunately ALL politicians will do what benifits them first and always!


That was the purpose of my post. Nelson has been pounding his chest that he will save the Everglades for so long the Pinto was top secret.

Party lines have no bearing on what these guys say. They will say anything that will get them re-elected.

You are right - the little man will not win this battle. It is going to take the Goliath's involvement to make anything change for the better. 

There is probably a decade of banter on here and I can not remember a single thread that was proof positive something, anything was improving.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Tarpon Nole said:


> Unfortunately people will R down the ballot in November cause God forbid those.liberals take office and take our guns and those demon immigrants come here, and we will be in the same situation.


Immigrants have always been welcome here in the United States. ILLEGAL is ILLEGAL no matter how you spell it.

PLEASE READ - I WANT A WALL! 
https://www.westernjournal.com/ct/e...grant-beheads-13-year-old-special-needs-girl/


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

Tarpon Nole said:


> The Democrats realized their platform was stale and out of touch with the times, and now you have a lot of young energized politicians coming up.
> Evolve or die


Yeah I've seen that with Bernie Sanders and this new nut from NY. I kinda like freedom. I'll stick with the belief that I can run my own life better than the government can. It's worked ok for me up to this point and judging by America's standing in the world and how many people are trying to get here (from the Socialist S-holes), I think we might want to stick with freedom/capitalism.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2018)

Now, back to saving the everglades! We all need to set our differences aside for this one cause! If we can’t do this then we are doomed. In the end we all want the same result and that is a healthy everglades, boca, IRL right??? Let’s all agree to disagree on everything else but pull together to make this one very important thing happen!


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

I keep hearing this. What specifically is it you are asking me to do? Vote Desantis?? OK. Yes, I'm in!


----------



## bugslinger (Jun 4, 2012)

Here's a thought peeps.... way out in left field I know. Dont vote for a single one of them. No more career politicians speaking out of both sides of their mouths (or asses, depending whom we are referring to). Instead, write in a complete outsider. I have launched my grass roots everyman campaign. Saunders for Governor.... I dont want to be a politician. I want to fish clean water and have a thriving ecosystem for the future. So to hell with em all. I WILL NOT TAKE SUGAR MONEY.
MAKE FLORIDA GREAT AGAIN.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2018)

K3anderson said:


> I keep hearing this. What specifically is it you are asking me to do? Vote Desantis?? OK. Yes, I'm in!


Get out there and get to work! Not a single politician is gonna be our voice, even though that’s what we pay them for! We gotta do it ourselves! Send Holiday inn an email, send costa an email, send an email to your local b and b, send Columbia an email, Shell, BP, Mcdonalds, Ande, Bass pro, what ever it takes to wake these people up to the reality that they will indeed lose a metric shit-ton of money if this particular ecosystem disappears! Let them do the talking and pay the way! They stand to lose not only those ecosystems but the money generated by them as well! Business is business and if we open they’re eyes to what they’re gonna lose, they will step up and fight. Think about the money generated in this state from ecotourism! Now, watch it vanish when there is no eco! You ask what I am asking of you... make some phone calls, send some emails, talk to a stranger about how precious our environment is and STOP believing that an elected official is going to do that for you. Educate the masses, and when talking to businesses... talk about what they understand most (MONEY). They will listen.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

For the first time in my life I am getting politically active and doing more than casting a vote. I am canvassing for a Texas candidate for US Senate Beto O'Rourke running against Ted Cruz this midterm. Beto is not taking any PAC money. That is my new standard. I have always been an independent voter. We use an app Polis that allows us to see the addresses of people who voted in the 2014 midterm. My neighborhood voter participation is less than 10%. This was somewhat surprising to me. When asked personally, most people say they vote but they really don't. They may be a little embarrassed. When life is good and expectations low or high are met most people do not take action. Think about what is happening in Washington and your home state government. Then think about not just your future but the future of your children and the planet. So I could reason from that real data that most of the people on this forum don't vote consistently. We have the government we deserve until we change it.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

There’s like 5 politicians in the entire government that are conservative. Cruz is one. Yeah, he’s the problem. Lol.


----------



## Fishtex (May 10, 2014)

sjrobin said:


> For the first time in my life I am getting politically active and doing more than casting a vote. I am canvassing for a Texas candidate for US Senate Beto O'Rourke running against Ted Cruz this midterm. Beto is not taking any PAC money. That is my new standard. I have always been an independent voter. We use an app Polis that allows us to see the addresses of people who voted in the 2014 midterm. My neighborhood voter participation is less than 10%. This was somewhat surprising to me. When asked personally, most people say they vote but they really don't. They may be a little embarrassed. When life is good and expectations low or high are met most people do not take action. Think about what is happening in Washington and your home state government. Then think about not just your future but the future of your children and the planet. So I could reason from that real data that most of the people on this forum don't vote consistently. We have the government we deserve until we change it.


Got to agree with you. Cruz is a tool that has done zero but create problems and shoot his mouth off with nothing but proven lies. I’ve been involved in environmental issues for years and actually worked day in and day out to improve our air quality from the scientific/engineering side and I can tell you from real world experience that the Republican Party is not going to help us on environmental issues unless they can get votes from doing so...they don’t care, you may care but leadership does not, it’s business. They chose a path to essentially go scorched earth on anyone who disagreed with the platform and now we have jack asses like Pruitt who get put in charge of the EPA to ultimately destroy OUR lands and waters....look if you haven’t figured it out, unless you are worth mega millions, you can come into “The Tent”, you sit at the back and vote like we say, we don’t care about you or what you think, we want your vote, other than that, STFU. I don’t mean to blow too much sunshine up anyone’s skirt, but I find it hard to understand why so many of us who are hard core fisherman and hunters, continue to support organizations that are part of the problem. Rant over, I’ll get blasted, but at least I let you know where I stand.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

Yeah I stand for freedom. I judge by whether the politician espouses views that make me more or less free. I think I am much better off deciding what’s best for me and my family than people living in mansions in DC. I don’t like being told I have to pay for families I don’t know or being told my hard work wasn’t responsible for what success I’ve had. Or being told I have to surrender my rights as a free American in the country I served because a nut shot up a school. Or that I’m not allowed to question why foreigners waving the flag of their homeland in my country are dreamers, but, my children aren’t. How I can’t bring my kid Fishing without permission from the government. Or about 10000 other reasons I will never support what the current socialist Democrats have become.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Who is stopping you from brining your kid fishing without permission from the government? Do you mean having to get your kid a fishing license??


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

If y'all are willing to overlook the fact that I had a use of force incident about once a week as a cop in my past, and the fact that I'm generally an asshole, I'd be happy to run for office here in the state. I'll do whatever it takes to save the water, and I'll introduce a common sense jet ski control bill into the state senate. Maybe I'll even try to fund a wall...around Orlando.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

yobata said:


> Do you mean having to get your kid a fishing license??


Picking the little tidbits is unnecessary. I'm not interested. The entire platform of that party is control of your life. What car you can drive, how much you can make, whether you can drink soda, what fish you can keep, what you can eat, what products you can buy etc. etc. And the tribalism is offensive and anti American. Putting people in groups by genitalia, race, religion, income, etc. Americans aren't in groups. We are American. We believe in liberty. There is no wavering from any positions either. They all vote in lockstep on all issues or the mob attacks. Anyone taking a different view is attacked by the mob.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

Tarpon Nole said:


> What i learned


This explains how someone like Trump won. You haven’t learned anything.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

SomaliPirate said:


> I'll introduce a common sense jet ski control bill into the state senate. Maybe I'll even try to fund a wall...around Orlando.


 You had me at jetski control


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

I disagree @Tarpon Nole. I feel like almost everyone doesn't want to vote Dem or Republican, we want to vote for people who are not politicians. I mean standing on one side of the isle makes no sense when you really start picking apart issues. 

Unfortunately because I like my guns and believe that you should have to work to get money and food means that I can't side with the people who want to save the environment. The problem is both sides are only voicing the opinions of the benefactors, so you don't truly know where they stand.

I think we should just get rid of everyone who has held a public office for more than 4 years and start over from scratch. Get people in office who just want to do the right thing. You'll still have disagreements but you won't have the backend dealing that we have today. Tough shit though because the odds of that happening is about as much as me landing a blue marlin on my 8wt.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Tarpon Nole said:


> -people want politicians to listen to them and change the environment, but refuse to vote someone in who is actively fighting for you because theyare a Dem.


Not everyone is a single issue voter. I'm not voting for ANYONE who espouses sanctuary cities, 2nd amendment infringement, etc regardless of their environmental priorities.

And if you are the life long registered GOP voter you profess to be you'd look harder for GOP options (DeSantis?) rather than trash the entire party.

You sound like a bullsugar shill chanting "I was GOP until Rick Scott screwed the environment" in an effort to white wash the previous decades where your DEM buddies did the same damn thing you are campaigning against now.


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

Respect yourself, Respect others, Respect the environment


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2018)

This is why we are failing folks, Divided We Fall! Remember that! If Americans cannot agree on something as important as our environment and continue to allow government “Republican, Democrats, Berniecrats” to decide for us then we can kiss the glades goodbye! This is where we are... a government that is too large to be efficient and a people that are too divided to make a difference! If we don’t pull together soon, we’ll be answering to the Kremlin, Red China or some other government! I bet everyone agrees they don’t want that to happen! We are heading there folks, these politicians argue on camera then eat steak and lobster dinners with high end booze together at our expense!


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2018)

Fishshoot said:


> Respect yourself, Respect others, Respect the environment


Nuff said, AMEN!


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Well, we agree on Putnam. I really hope he loses the GOP primary.


----------



## Fishtex (May 10, 2014)

I think we need to get the big money out of politics. You’ve got a handful of billionaires controlling policy, but there is no transparency. I think as citizens we have a right to know who is giving what to whom. 

The idea that all politicians are bad or are crooks is not healthy- it’s just a bunch of bs stirred up by talk show hosts. Some are bad and some aren’t and some are some where in between, pretty much a reflection of the people who voted for them. VOTE. 

I will say we have more bad politicians today than in recent memory And most of them are this new breed of do nothing disruptive idiots. Governance requires, intelligence, open minds and a willingness to seek compromise for the greater good. Our elected officials today fail to understand that they serve ALL their constituents not just the ones that voted for them. What politicians need to do is quit thinking of everything in terms of themselves, we don’t care, we want what’s best for the people. The fish rots from the head, you can see the trickle down right now in front of your eyes. VOTE. 

In the case of the issues with water quality in South Florida (or anywhere for that matter) it’s follow the money, that’s how you’ll find all the culprits, and that is how you will solve it. If you can hit them in the wallet, things will start to change. Please VOTE, too many sacrificed too much for us to ignore that basic precious right.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

Does this candidate make me MORE or LESS free? I don't care about their color, party, the socks they wear or anything else.


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

Just a thought...... If POCKETS wouldn't have been invented.....would there be any POLITICIANS??!!!?? WE MUST drop all of OUR whining,finger pointing,etc. and get OUR shizzit together as ONE voice. THEN and ONLY then, will WE accomplish restoring our environment.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2018)

fishicaltherapist said:


> Just a thought...... If POCKETS wouldn't have been invented.....would there be any POLITICIANS??!!!?? WE MUST drop all of OUR whining,finger pointing,etc. and get OUR shizzit together as ONE voice. THEN and ONLY then, will WE accomplish restoring our environment.


Exactly what I’ve been sayin! AMEN!


----------



## Cliff (Oct 13, 2016)

Many want the candidate that always makes us more free, but not me, and for sure, not in all circumstances. Free do dump sewage into the rivers, free to pour chemicals into the bay, free to put a meth house next door. Free to ruin the sea grass, harvest as many redfish as I want, free to dump phosphates...
No, I believe laws are important and should be enforced. Yes, I realize that laws can go too far, but all I am saying is that many laws that restrict behavior make me better off.


----------



## Fishtex (May 10, 2014)

Cliff said:


> Many want the candidate that always makes us more free, but not me, and for sure, not in all circumstances. Free do dump sewage into the rivers, free to pour chemicals into the bay, free to put a meth house next door. Free to ruin the sea grass, harvest as many redfish as I want, free to dump phosphates...
> No, I believe laws are important and should be enforced. Yes, I realize that laws can go too far, but all I am saying is that many laws that restrict behavior make me better off.


Like it, you gotta have rules , you have to or you have anarchy. I think the issue is so many have been manipulated by “hot button issues” The right knows they are on the wrong side of a lot of real issues like the environment, so throw hot button issues out there as a deflection and hope no one looks deeper, and point fingers and whistle past the graveyard. 

How many times have we been told they are coming for our guns - it’s not happening but it feeds those who are easily manipulated because they have pre-set opinions fed by certain media and we have what we have. Why do you think Certain media outlets exists, it’s an echo chamber for those who can’t think deeper. It’s all about money....... look, people don’t like to get challenged as far as opinions. Conservatives hate it, it just doesn’t fit their mindset which creates another roadblock. (Ever a meet a really opened minded republican?) There are plenty of more opened mined conservatives out there, but group think seems to take over more and more over the last 10-15 years. They won’t speak out due to perceived consequences....I get that, I have been there, I now just don’t give a shit. 

It’s time to think policy not party, forget the bs spewed by those who want you to listen or view their outlet, do some research for once, decide what really matters, you don’t have to fit into a demographic, you can be right left or middle, it’s not a problem, it just is with those who have sooo indentified with one party or the other. Ok...I’m having a Knappogue Castle and tie some flies while listening to some Van Morrison, can we get together on that?


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

I believe that one of the reasons for the gridlock of the legislative branch for the last 20+ years is the inability of the voters to accept compromise. If a legislator compromises on an issue with "the other side," the next election cycle we see the branding of that person as a traitor to their party/ideology and they're primed out. I think it has caused more polarization and less compromise (and therefore a stalemate of any actual legislating)


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

Cliff said:


> Many want the candidate that always makes us more free, but not me, and for sure, not in all circumstances.


 See, this is why you have a polluted environment. This is why you have a failing healthcare system. Its a fundamental misunderstanding about what freedom is. It doesn't allow you to punch you neighbor in the face, because that citizen also has individual liberty. It doesn't allow you to seize or impact the freedom of others. The problem with your socialist view is that it doesn't take into account some simple facts. Human beings are all unique. We are all imperfect. Human beings exist to pursue their individual interests, whatever they are. 

To accept that there are these unique people (politicians) that can save you and will do the right thing once they get in requires you to ignore all of history and the promises and results of everything that has already happened. The promise of the FDA would make all drugs safe and affordable. Did that happen? The VA will provide exceptional care for all veterans. Buying fishing licenses and snook stamps will solve the depletion of our resources. Did it work? Or to bring us full circle. If you elect Broward, he will fix the everglades. And of course we know, he is responsible for re-directing the water east and west so his real constituents, land developers, could develop that area. And so now, who is your government protecting? We can all see very clearly that it doesn't matter what party it is. The politicians are pursuing their own individual interests, like all people...re-election. 

When the election promises fail to deliver....and they always do...the solution is the same. Give them more power and more of your money. If only they had more (funding, authority, whatever) then....it would work. In reality the solution is less. big sugar, or whoever the lobbyist is, only lobby people who can help them. You take away the power, you take away the lobbyist. The more power we have given politicians, the worse the outcome. Maybe its time to be free again.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Fishtex said:


> I think the issue is so many have been manipulated by “hot button issues” The right knows they are on the wrong side of a lot of real issues like the environment, so throw hot button issues out there as a deflection and hope no one looks deeper, and point fingers and whistle past the graveyard.


Ah yeah...because this is unique to the "right". Yup. The recent SCOTUS hysteria from the media and the left was hilarious in its predictability. The "fill in the blank" outrage was already printed up and ready to go before the name was out there with "<insert name> will repeal Roe vs Wade and kill thousands of women!" ready to go. 

Don't try to stake out the moral high ground here...none exists.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

fishicaltherapist said:


> Just a thought...... If POCKETS wouldn't have been invented.....would there be any POLITICIANS??!!!?? WE MUST drop all of OUR whining,finger pointing,etc. and get OUR shizzit together as ONE voice. THEN and ONLY then, will WE accomplish restoring our environment.


I think we've found the heart of the matter. BAN POCKETS!

I, for one, will tear the vile compartments from each and every shred of clothing I own, and I shan't rest until all others follow me down this righteous path.


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

Fishtex, you are on spot ! Bryson, AMEN I say....AMEN!!!! If COMMON sense ever permeates the hallowed halls of our politicians, the buildings will be abandoned in short order.


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

crboggs said:


> At the risk of hijacking the thread I'll just point to the sanctuary city, abolish ICE, DACA bullsugar. Banishment of law and order? Again...sanctuary cities and the lack of a will to enforce the laws and immigration policy already in place. Any "intelligent human" realizes we should learn from the EU's experience with open border immigration in Europe, not try to replicate it here.
> 
> Grow up? When you inevitably start calling names (liberal S.O.P) I'll be sitting at the table with the rest of the adults.


We were the model for Europe. The EU was a United States of Europe project. Its not going well for either region last time I checked. The right wanted cheap wage suppressing labor and the left wanted imported voters to off set their sides very low liberal birth rates. The owners that run both sides wanted to extend the game. In 3 years Texas is getting californicated and it goes blue- then the real fun begins. And FYI some off the dirtiest places and cities in the US are in my birth state, greenie California. But this time will be different- maybe.


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

yobata said:


> I believe that one of the reasons for the gridlock of the legislative branch for the last 20+ years is the inability of the voters to accept compromise. If a legislator compromises on an issue with "the other side," the next election cycle we see the branding of that person as a traitor to their party/ideology and they're primed out. I think it has caused more polarization and less compromise (and therefore a stalemate of any actual legislating)


HA! The Conservatives! They have compromised away just about everything worth conserving to the point of resembling an oxy moronic blithering gaggle of idiots that could not even conserve traditional marriage. Name one thing they have conserved. And the former party of Labor, the Dems, these days they seem perfectly comfortable with cashing Wall and Broad sponsored communist Chinese checks and enabling all manner of degenerate nation destroying nonsense whilst engaging in empty meme talk and betraying their constituents. Same as its been for a long time. If you watch closely you might just catch a glimpse of marionette string technology. ON BOTH.


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

DuckNut said:


> Immigrants have always been welcome here in the United States. ILLEGAL is ILLEGAL no matter how you spell it.
> 
> PLEASE READ - I WANT A WALL!
> https://www.westernjournal.com/ct/e...grant-beheads-13-year-old-special-needs-girl/


 Tell me more about this magic dirt.


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

Tarpon Nole said:


> Desantis is trump endorsed, hell no. Don't want Putin annexing Florida
> 
> Republicans have held the governor office since 1999. Agreed it's not all on Scott, but Scott has also done everything he can to not fix the water isues in Florida the last 8 years he has been in office
> 
> ...


Let me tell you a story about Trump. Some years ago he bought Turnberry in Scottland. A kinda historic place for those that golf. It was literally falling apart. Adjacent and running through the course are sensitive Scottish Salmon waters that had seen scarcely a fish in many, many years. He hired some of the best environmental engineers on Earth to help nature refire and restore those fisheries. Deep Catch basins were designed to allow fish refuge during drought periods. Its nearly self sustaining with 80% of power needs met by Wind mills and other renewable energy sources. They use desiccated chicken shit and molasses by product to mitigate fertilizer toxicity. But continue to be a dumb ass and parrot neo maoist talking points. Tell me more about Obamas impact- he did nothing but allegedly play skin flutes at Mans Club Chicago and diddle Larry Sinclair best I can tell. Trump is not perfect. I get that. But Hillary. We would be in a shooting war with Russia or doing some more Libya, Iraq, Syria... whatever.








AND


----------



## Seymour fish (May 13, 2018)

EdK13 said:


> We were the model for Europe. The EU was a United States of Europe project. Its not going well for either region last time I checked. The right wanted cheap wage suppressing labor and the left wanted imported voters to off set their sides very low liberal birth rates. The owners that run both sides wanted to extend the game. In 3 years Texas is getting californicated and it goes blue- then the real fun begins. And FYI some off the dirtiest places and cities in the US are in my birth state, greenie California. But this time will be different- maybe.


It needs to be said: We have in the main a Uniparty subservient to the wishes of the handlers—multinational corps, but more so to the Fed—the worlds main creator of money out of thin air and loaned out for the vig. Closer to the spigot = greater Power. We have as politicians: 1) a few dedicated fine selfless people 2) a majority of self dealing blowhards voting their pocketbook 3) Insidiously subversive types bent on utter destruction of the constitution and all our rights, and an eventual takeover. Note that if there is no God, there cannot exist any God-given rights, only government “permission”, fleeting as it may be. These types have succeeded greatly, and what passes for our current “culture” is a result. That said, I can name a few Republicans to trust, yet can’t name a single democrat. Had a good friend in Fla, pres of your gcca, environmental engineer, who fought these same battles in the early 90’s . It may be time to read “rules for radicals” and turn it around, beat em at their own game ?


----------



## Seymour fish (May 13, 2018)

EdK13 said:


> Let me tell you a story about Trump. Some years ago he bought Turnberry in Scottland. A kinda historic place for those that golf. It was literally falling apart. Adjacent and running through the course are sensitive Scottish Salmon waters that had seen scarcely a fish in many, many years. He hired some of the best environmental engineers on Earth to help nature refire and restore those fisheries. Deep Catch basins were designed to allow fish refuge during drought periods. Its nearly self sustaining with 80% of power needs met by Wind mills and other renewable energy sources. They use desiccated chicken shit and molasses by product to mitigate fertilizer toxicity. But continue to be a dumb ass and parrot neo maoist talking points. Tell me more about Obamas impact- he did nothing but play skin flutes at Mans Club Chicago and diddle Larry Sinclair best I can tell. Trump is not perfect. I get that. But Hillary. We would be in a shooting war with Russia or doing some more Libya, Iraq, Syria... whatever.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ed K, Excellent stuff !!!


----------



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

EdK13 said:


> Let me tell you a story about Trump. Some years ago he bought Turnberry in Scottland. A kinda historic place for those that golf. It was literally falling apart. Adjacent and running through the course are sensitive Scottish Salmon waters that had seen scarcely a fish in many, many years. He hired some of the best environmental engineers on Earth to help nature refire and restore those fisheries. Deep Catch basins were designed to allow fish refuge during drought periods. Its nearly self sustaining with 80% of power needs met by Wind mills and other renewable energy sources. They use desiccated chicken shit and molasses by product to mitigate fertilizer toxicity. But continue to be a dumb ass and parrot neo maoist talking points. Tell me more about Obamas impact- he did nothing but play skin flutes at Mans Club Chicago and diddle Larry Sinclair best I can tell. Trump is not perfect. I get that. But Hillary. We would be in a shooting war with Russia or doing some more Libya, Iraq, Syria... whatever.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you verify any of these claims about Trumps Scottish golf course that you talk about? I can’t seem to find anything other than on their own website where they claim to have a “commitment” to reduce energy consumption 30% by 2020 and train staff to “avoid running water” when necessary. 

I’m not taking sides here, just trying to fact check things I read before formulating my opinions. 

Also.. “Dumb ass parrot neo Maoist.” Really? That’s the stuff that makes you lose credibility and sound ignorant.


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

mosquitolaGOON said:


> Can you verify any of these claims about Trumps Scottish golf course that you talk about? I can’t seem to find anything other than on their own website where they claim to have a “commitment” to reduce energy consumption 30% by 2020 and train staff to “avoid running water” when necessary.
> 
> I’m not taking sides here, just trying to fact check things I read before formulating my opinions.
> 
> Also.. “Dumb ass parrot neo Maoist.” Really? That’s the stuff that makes you lose credibility and sound ignorant.


Two people have told me the same story. One grew up in Scotland. The other is a recently from Scotland colleague, whom I can assure you is no big fan of Trump, told me damned near the same story.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Democrats mean socialism and cultural Marxism really fast, Republicans mean socialism and cultural Marxism at a slower rate. Pick your poison. Screw it. I just want to catch some damn fish.


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

mosquitolaGOON said:


> Can you verify any of these claims about Trumps Scottish golf course that you talk about? I can’t seem to find anything other than on their own website where they claim to have a “commitment” to reduce energy consumption 30% by 2020 and train staff to “avoid running water” when necessary.
> 
> I’m not taking sides here, just trying to fact check things I read before formulating my opinions.
> 
> Also.. “Dumb ass parrot neo Maoist.” Really? That’s the stuff that makes you lose credibility and sound ignorant.


Ooops, Meant Neo Marxist-no matter. But Given Ex. Company Director Brennan's histrionics and his ties to the Communist Party USA.... Lets just say If you were official Communist Party USA in the 60's and 70's, you truly were a Soviet asset. KGB owned it, funded it, controlled it, directed it, recorded everything and has admitted such- so about Brennan and about that meeting. He screamed the loudest first. And I hold a low regard for parrots. Whether its from Chief Brennan, Faux, Cartoon News Network or MSLSD. I could care less what people think. Because they don't. Most parrot.


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

Tarpon Nole said:


> It's not true, just something he saw on Facebook or something


Me on Facebook- yeah.


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

Seymour fish said:


> It needs to be said: We have in the main a Uniparty subservient to the wishes of the handlers—multinational corps, but more so to the Fed—the worlds main creator of money out of thin air and loaned out for the vig. Closer to the spigot = greater Power. We have as politicians: 1) a few dedicated fine selfless people 2) a majority of self dealing blowhards voting their pocketbook 3) Insidiously subversive types bent on utter destruction of the constitution and all our rights, and an eventual takeover. Note that if there is no God, there cannot exist any God-given rights, only government “permission”, fleeting as it may be. These types have succeeded greatly, and what passes for our current “culture” is a result. That said, I can name a few Republicans to trust, yet can’t name a single democrat. Had a good friend in Fla, pres of your gcca, environmental engineer, who fought these same battles in the early 90’s . It may be time to read “rules for radicals” and turn it around, beat em at their own game ?


Yep, I am all for using leftist tactics to win. All Central Banks are in the business of debasing currency. All BIG Government seemingly seeks to debase culture and by default, the legal citizenry in the service of their Technocratic paymasters. All Technocratic advocates and the high managerial class that constitutes the "those on high" class, the owner class- fund it. And if its free, Facebook, you are the product.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

EdK13 said:


> Let me tell you a story about Trump. Some years ago he bought Turnberry in Scottland. A kinda historic place for those that golf. It was literally falling apart. Adjacent and running through the course are sensitive Scottish Salmon waters that had seen scarcely a fish in many, many years. He hired some of the best environmental engineers on Earth to help nature refire and restore those fisheries. Deep Catch basins were designed to allow fish refuge during drought periods. Its nearly self sustaining with 80% of power needs met by Wind mills and other renewable energy sources. They use desiccated chicken shit and molasses by product to mitigate fertilizer toxicity. But continue to be a dumb ass and parrot neo maoist talking points. Tell me more about Obamas impact- he did nothing but allegedly play skin flutes at Mans Club Chicago and diddle Larry Sinclair best I can tell. Trump is not perfect. I get that. But Hillary. We would be in a shooting war with Russia or doing some more Libya, Iraq, Syria... whatever.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


https://www.justice.gov/opa/press-release/file/1080766/download


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2018)

See folks, fracken politics getting in the way of us uniting for the same cause we all agree on! Again I say... Divided We Fall!


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Tarpon Nole said:


> The NRA at this point is essentially a terrorist organization











Now that's handled, let's all calm down and fix the water.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Tarpon Nole said:


> The NRA at this point is essentially a terrorist organization


*sigh*

Hillary...step away from the keyboard, wash the sand out of your vagina, and go fishing...


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Tarpon Nole said:


> Why not call a spade a spade? The refusal from them to endorse sensible gun legislation, passing bills to hide dark money (this week), and now the Russian lady. It is what it is.
> 
> Being anti NRA is not being anti 2nd amendment btw
> 
> And Hillary sucks


What sensible gun legislation will stop a crazy person from killing someone? Examples please, I'll wait.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

So you admitted it won't stop someone and to make new laws in the hopes it could make a difference is silly. Then to call them assault weapons shows your all emotion and no facts.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2018)

Wow, topic about our environment turns to gun debate! This is why they can’t get anything done on capital hill or Tally! Stay the course folks, “Together We Stand” remember! Fix one problem then move on to the next! Not a single gun law or conversation about guns will save the Glades!


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Tarpon Nole said:


> assault style bans


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

Boatbrains has said it againa and again “let’s concentrate on the problem at hand”. We may disagree on Hillary or trump or the nra or some river in Scotland or even what freedom means to each of us individually. When we argue and get sidetracked like this the only winners are the powers that be, and they got us here to start. Hopefully we can all agree that the Everglades, lake okeechobee and the discharges to the east and west are harming an ecosystem we all enjoy and believe deserves saving!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2018)

The ones with the D’s next to they’re names have not done much either! That’s why I say to hell with them all! We pay them to go into shut downs! They all voted for themselves to collect a salary on the last shutdown, take a guess who didn’t get paid... that’s right, the blue collar employees! But all of the elected asses that could afford to miss a few weeks pay did collect! That was a unanimous vote when they couldn’t agree on lunch! If you believe any member of government is on your side then jump on Bernie’s train to the concentration camp and enjoy the ride! I’ll take my guns, my choice, my right to capitalism, my freedom! Thank you sir! We need to buy land, we need to dig ditches, we need to protect agriculture, we need to protect our lands, these all take money, the government will not spend it because it will cut into they’re steak dinners. And that goes for all of them!


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2018)

Fishshoot said:


> Boatbrains has said it againa and again “let’s concentrate on the problem at hand”. We may disagree on Hillary or trump or the nra or some river in Scotland or even what freedom means to each of us individually. When we argue and get sidetracked like this the only winners are the powers that be, and they got us here to start. Hopefully we can all agree that the Everglades, lake okeechobee and the discharges to the east and west are harming an ecosystem we all enjoy and believe deserves saving!!


Well said sir, Thank you!


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

And this is reason 8,948 no liberal will ever get a vote from me. I could care less about your water policy Nole. 99% of the policies are flat out anti-American.


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

This is depressing me, I hope and pray that folks can work together on this issue. If my house was on fire I wouldn’t care if it was Bernie flying a socialist flag or Donald carrying an m4 bringing the water I would just be grateful for the help.


----------



## Seymour fish (May 13, 2018)

Fishshoot said:


> This is depressing me, I hope and pray that folks can work together on this issue. If my house was on fire I wouldn’t care if it was Bernie flying a socialist flag or Donald carrying an m4 bringing the water I would just be grateful for the help.


It seems to me winning this war, not just the occasional battle, will require a consortium of interest groups, some of which may be antithetical to core American values of most of us, but “useful idiots”. Stake out the moral high ground, with fishing being an unassailable Right, and maintain constant pressure. Invoke the trustafarian guilt, the liberal emotional triggers, and accept that some sharks will have to be fed, and maintain a sharp focus on the objective. Don’t overlook the power of good looking pussy. Come at it from every angle.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

Tarpon Nole said:


> You’d rather continue the rape of Florida’s environment than vote for a “lib”


 Yes, because those are the only two choices. Either rape the environment or vote lib. Typical. If you like you doctor, you can keep your doctor. Except we couldn't. I won't exchange liberty for anything. Sorry.


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

Tarpon Nole said:


> I said assault style. That is what they are commonly referred to as. There is absolutely no reason for them to be legal and as easy to get as they are
> 
> A crazy person wanting to kill people is hard to stop. Giving them access to an ar15 capable of mowing down people is ridiculous
> 
> How many More children need to die ? Maybe you should send more thoughts and prayers


OK so IF AR and AK style rifles did not exist: guess what brainiac, deranged murderous bastards would FIND ANOTHER WEAPON! Like bombs for instance. Just a lovely weapon of mass destruction, far more effective than a single rifle COULD EVER BE. Re: northern Ireland back in the day. So WHY would bombs not be used if they are vastly superior for killing / maiming / injuring people? MAYBE that would be because there is a concerted sinister plot afoot to demonize guns so that they can then justify abolishing the 2nd amendment and take our guns from us. 

Nah, they wouldn't do that would they? Of course they would. And they (the cabal/zionists/one world order bunch) cannot even wait until they convince brain-dead muricans that "assault" rifles are all evil and shit like that. The flip side: honest, law abiding patriots can also use "assault" weapons to protect against unlawful invaders and aginst those who would kill others as part of an agenda. 

May be asking A LOT, but TRY to get your feeble little mind around the possibility that there are some seriously nefarious plans being carried out by seriously hateful demonic satanic manipulators who are bent on destroying what is left of this country and freedom in general. And they are doing a damned good job so far.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

The water guys; the water.


----------



## RileyH203 (Jun 28, 2017)

Seymour fish said:


> It seems to me winning this war, not just the occasional battle, will require a consortium of interest groups, some of which may be antithetical to core American values of most of us, but “useful idiots”. Stake out the moral high ground, with fishing being an unassailable Right, and maintain constant pressure. Invoke the trustafarian guilt, the liberal emotional triggers, and accept that some sharks will have to be fed, and maintain a sharp focus on the objective. Don’t overlook the power of good looking pussy. Come at it from every angle.


So here is another angle- ENP is a UNESCO World Heritage Site...maybe we just accept the fact that our politicians are worthless and reach out to the international community for help. This approach (although admittedly a long shot) serves two purposes: 
1) much larger pool to get the funds to fix the problem.
2) expose our politicians as the self serving gasbags they are. 

I mean come on, how stupid would these guys look if Joe Shmo from country with a GDP the size of the state of Rhode Island just plops down a check for half a billion dollars. 

But in all seriousness, this is a landscape that the UN has deemed as irreplaceable. Yet here we are, watching our politicians play grab ass with their big sugar buddies so they can get that extra campaign check.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

No thnx.

https://www.yahoo.com/news/american-flag-burned-outside-la-office-congresswoman-224140559.html


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

Tarpon Nole said:


> How many times has a private citizen used an ar15 to stop a plot? Zero.


Reminder:
*Hero Who Stopped Texas Gunman: I Couldn’t Have Stopped Him Without My AR-15 *'If I had run out of the house with a pistol and faced bullet proof vest and kevlar and helmets, it might have been futile.'

Here's a video of another 



another video of one http://www.military.com/video/law-e...rity-guard-with-ar-15-vs-robber/2176357201001
Another one http://www.military.com/video/guns/rifles/kid-shoots-burglar-with-dads-ar-15/2086401790001 

HAHAHAHA


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)




----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

makin moves said:


> What sensible gun legislation will stop a crazy person from killing someone? Examples please, I'll wait.


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

GOD is certainly watching & listening to all of this lunacy. I have to wonder when, He says, " That's your last chance people." POOOOOF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ARE some you"whack jobs" listening to yourselves ? Do you REALLY believe the "off the wall" garbage you are spewing ? It's fine to believe in something but, God gave you a brain to THINK with !!! I'm going fishing !


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2018)

Tarpon Nole said:


> This is one of the most ridiculous things I’ve ever read on the internet. People use ar15s to murder children because they aren’t aware bombs exist?
> 
> You think private citizens with ar15s are actively stopping bad guys terror plots?
> 
> ...


How many innocent people died on Sept. 11???! I believe a couple passenger jets were used and not a single shot was fired! Ya can’t blame a tragedy on a single object!
You can blame the water quality in S Fl. On stupid human mistakes! You can blame the continuing lack of real concern from the governments involved on greedy, fat, self rightious politicians! You can be a part of the solution or continue to argue about guns on a thread that’s about water quality issues! Come on guys, while I am a gun totin, ar, ak, m1 lovin, hunting and fishing fool... this problem is way bigger than us! However, we are the only way it gets fixed! Let’s drop all our political differences and get to work fixing out very precious Florida everglades and the rest of out waters please folks!


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2018)

fishicaltherapist said:


> GOD is certainly watching & listening to all of this lunacy. I have to wonder when, He says, " That's your last chance people." POOOOOF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ARE some you"whack jobs" listening to yourselves ? Do you REALLY believe the "off the wall" garbage you are spewing ? It's fine to believe in something but, God gave you a brain to THINK with !!! I'm going fishing !





Tarpon Nole said:


> Keep voting R. That’ll show ‘em
> 
> God damned libz wanting clean water
> 
> Jesus was a white pro ar15 toten Sob


My point is that no matter republican, democrat, right, left, or right down the middle... until we all come together and demand action to save the water the the big fat politicians will just keep putting it on the back burner! For the record, I vote my interests because I am free to do so! While I may be a registered Righty, I am no fool and don’t wear a blindfold! I can see very clear, and just as I have said many times on this thread alone... Divided We Fall! If we don’t pull our heads out of our asses soon, our grandchildren will be waiting in a damned line for they’re weekly food and water rations! Trust me, all the polititians/ our so called leaders will be eating dry aged beef, lobster, caviar, and sippen 30yr old scotch while the rest are starving! Now, wasn’t this a thread about Bullsugar and saving the water? It was right? Yeah, it was!


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

This should be sent to the Off Topic Forum before it gets any more insane.

Lots of anger out there....sad.


----------



## Seymour fish (May 13, 2018)

commtrd said:


> OK so IF AR and AK style rifles did not exist: guess what brainiac, deranged murderous bastards would FIND ANOTHER WEAPON! Like bombs for instance. Just a lovely weapon of mass destruction, far more effective than a single rifle COULD EVER BE. Re: northern Ireland back in the day. So WHY would bombs not be used if they are vastly superior for killing / maiming / injuring people? MAYBE that would be because there is a concerted sinister plot afoot to demonize guns so that they can then justify abolishing the 2nd amendment and take our guns from us.
> 
> Nah, they wouldn't do that would they? Of course they would. And they (the cabal/zionists/one world order bunch) cannot even wait until they convince brain-dead muricans that "assault" rifles are all evil and shit like that. The flip side: honest, law abiding patriots can also use "assault" weapons to protect against unlawful invaders and aginst those who would kill others as part of an agenda.
> 
> May be asking A LOT, but TRY to get your feeble little mind around the possibility that there are some seriously nefarious plans being carried out by seriously hateful demonic satanic manipulators who are bent on destroying what is left of this country and freedom in general. And they are doing a damned good job so far.


Of course there are a bunch of sick fucks actively destroying the US. When did it start ? Look up Nicholas Biddle about 1800 , first bank of the “us”, true purpose of war of 1812, right up to today. Meanwhile, it is within the realm of possibility to fix Florida water issues but it ain’t how the smart money bets. Hobson’s choice


----------



## EvanHammer (Aug 14, 2015)

commtrd said:


> So WHY would bombs not be used if they are vastly superior for killing / maiming / injuring people? MAYBE that would be because there is a concerted sinister plot afoot to demonize guns so that they can then justify abolishing the 2nd amendment and take our guns from us.
> 
> Nah, they wouldn't do that would they? Of course they would. And they (the cabal/zionists/one world order bunch) cannot even wait until they convince brain-dead muricans that "assault" rifles are all evil and shit like that.


Are you suggesting the crazy people shooting up schools and churches know they could inflict more damage with bombs but choose to use less effective guns instead because they are working for a secret cabal of Jews in an effort to demonize guns?


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2018)

Water, water, water!!!


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

Khazarians are not Jews. And yes the Zionists own the con-gress, the gov, the media, the military-industrial-complex. Why do you think the lib-guards exploded when chump had a visit with Putin? These people will stop at nothing to obtain their goal of world domination.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2018)

What happened to the Glades? Oh yeah, we allowed the government to stop the water flow then after we noticed how much damage it caused we couldn’t stop arguing over Left and Right issues! This isn’t a left/right problem, it’s our problem... left wing/ Right wing, they all suck. It’s time to stop asking these kooks and start demanding they do something!


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

It would be awesome if the big sugar / Everglades debacle could be fixed well and quickly. Taking care of domestic issues would be a great start to resolving everything else. But sadly, all of this is likely just too big for everyday people to do anything about. Voting is a joke, the system is too corrupted and too big. It has been written that freedom must eventually be watered with the blood of patriots...

Oh well just go fishing and try to enjoy life much as possible while we still can. I don't know what else to say.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2018)

Ok, this ones had almost a 24hr cooling off period... I just wanted to say water water water!


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

EvanHammer said:


> Are you suggesting the crazy people shooting up schools and churches know they could inflict more damage with bombs but choose to use less effective guns instead because they are working for a secret cabal of Jews in an effort to demonize guns?


Well yeah. BUT not JEWS. KHAZARIANS. There is a world of difference there. Someday if you guys actually bother to do some seriously in-depth research about the monetary system, the military-industrial-complex, the PTB, false flags, color revolutions, the whole sordid thing, then MAYBE yall will start to understand where we are at and why. Until then can keep on looking thru your rose colored glasses and bitching about those "conspiracy theorists" who wear the tin hats. Do me a favor: ask yourself "Why is it that not one single solitary thing that actually benefits the middle class has been passed in con-gress in the last say sixty years?" Why the f*** is that?!? Why do they continually go in conquest of middle eastern countries to bring them down? Re: Shitlery cackling like the evil bitch she is: "We came, we found, we destroyed". Talking about Ghadaffi in Libya. Then Benghazi. Gun running to support ISIS terrorists covertly. ISIS in Syria... OK you want more: Iraq. NO WMD FOUND THERE. Millions of innocent lives snuffed out, because the satanists Bush family is playing along with the script. OK more: September 11 2001. Huge false flag. Israelis dancing in the streets celebrating the absolute travesty that was 911. Over 2 TRILLION in bonds that were coming due on that VERY DAY!!! The pentagon hit by a non-existent jet airliner that conveniently took out the records of said two trillion dollars in bonds related to military expenses done covertly?!? WTF? WTC7 pulled and that was a result of fire from the twin towers getting hit? Are you f****** kidding me? Can you brain dead morons start to get a clue? Fast forward: Sandy Hook. Las Vegas. False flag hoax both. Why? ****** bar in Miami. Why? WHAT IS THE STATED AGENDA? 

HERE IS THE DEAL: YOU GUYS NEED TO WAKE THE F*** UP. STOP WATCHING CNN AND START DOING SOME REAL RESEARCH. So here's the deal: we all wish we could just go fishing, and everything would be OK. Well sorry, but that shit is not reality. The fact is that fecal matter is going to hit the fan and in a real seriously major way. Witness President Kennedy getting his brains blown out on public TV in real time. THESE SATANIST MF's ARE PLAYING FOR REAL. Whether or not a bunch of panty waist liberals whining about black lives matter and open borders with separated children on TV makes a bit of difference in the long run is f****** laughable. So just stop it already.


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

EAT THE RED PILL EAT THE BLUE PILL WE ARE SCREWED JUST AS BAD EITHER WAY.


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

Port Isabel today for lunch. Far removed from all the worldly crap. Life is good for now.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2018)

Water water water!


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

Ha Hahahaha wut?

I just reread your list of false flags. You are a sick pos

No. You are a brain dead idiot. But whatever. In the long run it just does not matter. What is to happen will happen. You can deny what is going on all around us in real time and it will not change. What part of any of these listed items can possibly be denied? Only that which is colored by someone's defective world view. This is not politically motivated commentary. If anything is a-political. Can call me a derogatory name but it's OK because I do not matter for anything. What matters is the big picture and whether or not the general populace can see thru the bullshit put forth in the mass media. Sadly that is just not happening on a big enough scale to put a stop to the madness. You could say the Everglades are just fine and a bunch of liberal fishermen are just belly achin' about stuff to stop real estate development. OR you could open your eyes and see a horrible relationship between big sugar and government. Your choice. Man your world view is stuck right up your goat smellin' ass.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2018)

Um, water?


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2018)

Tarpon Nole said:


> This thread has convinced me people don’t care about the water


I think everyone here most definitely cares about the water! But also think that we should not let our political stance stand in the way of the one thing we all have in common and more importantly all need! I think what Commtrd is really saying is to open your eyes folks and take a good look at the forest through all the trees. Anyone that thinks the common folk are being cared about by any elected official is gonna be very sad some day when they realize it was all just smoke and mirrors hiding what’s really been going on. I also feel that it’s never too late to induce change! I do not have the words to quit fighting the good fight, I will stand with you all and fight the fight but we must stop the fighting amongst ourselves first! Like I keep sayin... DIVIDED WE FALL!!!


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

911, Sandy Hook, and Las Vegas were all false flags. The gay bar in Miami was filled filled with homosexuals. Which is why it was a gay bar. Duh. The massive infiltration of muslims into Europe being yet another planned incursion. The bank bail ins in Cyprus coming some day to a bank in good old America. Can America sustain quantitative tightening from the fed along with a much stronger dollar while running trillion dollar deficits? Gosh will the yield curve invert (22 basis points away currently). Could you see a major market top if it jumped right up and kicked you square in the nuts? Can bankrupt municipalities breath life into dead and buried pension entities? Can yet another fiat currency survive forever even though in recorded human history there has NEVER been a fiat currency that did not blow up catastrophically? Can a brain dead idiot on a fishing forum open his eyes long enough to try to deduce the truth about what is in this world? BECAUSE YES IT DOES MATTER. On a personal level it does matter. 

There is no need to argue all the pertinent details and the underlying causes thereof. If a person has not the slightest bit of doubt about the official narrative about the worldly events, and the truth that pertains to said events, then it really does not matter. Because that guy is lost to his world view and is useless for an offsetting influence to all the lying mass media manipulation. Anyway no more time to waste on you moron. Globex is open time to go to work. Markets relatively flat right now; but will start moving soon with Asia and then Europe.


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

Boatbrains said:


> I think everyone here most definitely cares about the water! But also think that we should not let our political stance stand in the way of the one thing we all have in common and more importantly all need! I think what Commtrd is really saying is to open your eyes folks and take a good look at the forest through all the trees. Anyone that thinks the common folk are being cared about by any elected official is gonna be very sad some day when they realize it was all just smoke and mirrors hiding what’s really been going on. I also feel that it’s never too late to induce change! I do not have the words to quit fighting the good fight, I will stand with you all and fight the fight but we must stop the fighting amongst ourselves first! Like I keep sayin... DIVIDED WE FALL!!!


*WELL SAID MATE.* Anything I have to say is naturally not politically motivated except to say that all politicians will try to screw us all to death if it means lining their own pockets. Remember the old saying: Honor dies where self-interest lies. All is not what it seems... Or what they tell us it is on CNN or CNBC. Or any and all other mass media. Including FOX.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2018)

commtrd said:


> *WELL SAID MATE.* Anything I have to say is naturally not politically motivated except to say that all politicians will try to screw us all to death if it means lining their own pockets. Remember the old saying: Honor dies where self-interest lies. All is not what it seems... Or what they tell us it is on CNN or CNBC. Or any and all other mass media. Including FOX.


Agreed!!!


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

1) I am an American. I was born in Lubbock TX. I was raised in Corpus Christi TX.
2) I am married to an Hispanic woman. I love her very much. I am most assuredly not racist.
3) I am not homophobic. I could care less what someone else's sexual orientation is.
4) I am a mensa member. I do not believe I am anywhere near a moron. 
5) I am not a scared little man. I have no Facebook account. I have no Twitter account. I have no social media account. I do not hide behind a keyboard. 
6) I will gladly meet you anytime anyplace and discuss this shit to your face. F*** off.
7) As mentioned before, i am a-political. I do not vote. The system is hopelessly corrupted and our vote does not matter. 
8) I do not consider myself a sorry excuse for a human. I just see the truth in things and you do not.


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

On another note, I just bot a new Hardy 6-weight rod and a new Nautilus NV-G 6/7 reel. Going to try a Wulff triangle taper to see how that fares in the wind. Sweet! I think this thread may have veered a little away from where it should be no thanks to myself. BUT TN never think I am hiding from behind a keyboard. That will be a fatal mistake on your part.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2018)

commtrd said:


> *WELL SAID MATE.* Anything I have to say is naturally not politically motivated except to say that all politicians will try to screw us all to death if it means lining their own pockets. Remember the old saying: Honor dies where self-interest lies. All is not what it seems... Or what they tell us it is on CNN or CNBC. Or any and all other mass media. Including FOX.


TN, this is what I agreed with! Nothing more, nothing less!


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2018)

Also, I wasn’t defending anybody! I will say that I too do not trust a politician! The ones we have today are used car salesmen at best!


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Hello.....Moderators????? Shut this thread down......please.

These paranoid ramblings about Big Brother, Deep State Conspiracies led by panty waist liberals and the eventuality of un-marked Blackhawks landing on our front lawns in the dead of night to confiscate our weapons is lunacy at best and doesn't belong in a thread on water quality in the Glades and the environment.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2018)

Net 30 said:


> Hello.....Moderators????? Shut this thread down......please.
> 
> These paranoid ramblings about Big Brother, Deep State Conspiracies led by panty waist liberals and the eventuality of un-marked Blackhawks landing on our front lawns in the dead of night to confiscate our weapons is lunacy at best and doesn't belong in a thread on water quality in the Glades and the environment.


Lmao, but it might offend someone if they shut it down! And now... back to the WATER!!!


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Did anyone see the 2nd episode of Who Is America on Showtime tonight?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Our inshore waters are going to shit here too and people are too pussified to comment on it. Keep believing all is well and my 3 year old son will be chunking rubber frogs at largemouth bass in his 20’s instead of catching legendary 25+” trout his father told him goodnight stories about “back in the day”. The bass guys know what’s up.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2018)

While we’ve been arguing over politics, this happened! C’mon folks!


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

could've been anything that killed those fish they have to do "tests" Fucking bullshit


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

This IS about "the water" is it not ? It's NOT about guns, it's NOT about whose political views are right or wrong, It CERTAINLY ( hopefully) NOT about someone making a FATAL mistake (REALLY?) It's NOT about whether you are Mensa or Densa. There is more vomitus coming out of some of you than there is out of Okeechobee. This is about US as a COHESIVE ( like water! ) group trying to get something POSITIVE going forward. How about we make an attempt at that for starters ?????


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2018)

Agreed!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Tarpon Nole said:


> I said assault style. That is what they are commonly referred to as. There is absolutely no reason for them to be legal and as easy to get as they are
> 
> A crazy person wanting to kill people is hard to stop. Giving them access to an ar15 capable of mowing down people is ridiculous
> 
> How many More children need to die ? Maybe you should send more thoughts and prayers


There are already 20,000 laws on guns. How many more would it take to be considered "sensible" to you?

The children died in gun free schools but you fail to recognize this fact. Remember the school shooting a week after the one at Douglas? Remember, the school resource officer was carrying a gun and killed the shooter in less than 60 seconds and not one single kid was injured. Remember all of the coverage this got on the media?

Let's eliminate guns so the bad guys can use knives like London, right? Oh, I am sure you understand that more than 40,000 assaults with knifes occurred in the last year in London. It has become so pervasive that they have started laws against owing knives and working on more laws and background checks for people to buy butter knives. Yep, sensible!

Are you able to find the common thread between the two lunacies? I see two. 1) crazy people will find means to harm others even if it means utilizing tree branches and 2) You. Believing anything about this is sensible and any measures other than realizing people are the problem is nonsensical.

I'm curious, which of these would you consider an assault rifle?


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Anyone see Jenelle Evans (teen mom) pull a gun on a guy after following him to his house because he was tailgating her?


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2018)

Tarpon Nole said:


> Nope, but I did see the coward that shot the guy in st Pete and is getting away with murder


He’s not getting away with it, they are just building a case before the arrest! Coward or not, the other guy should have kept his hands to himself also! While I do not condone this particular shooting, I do believe in the stand your ground law and fully support it!!! Now, back to the water folks!


----------



## 321nole (Jan 11, 2016)

this has been an entertaining read, don't stop now guys


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2018)

321nole said:


> this has been an entertaining read, don't stop now guys


It has, too bad it’s so far off topic! Water water water!


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

Tin foil hat nutjobs have infiltrated this. Now its just comedy routine.


----------



## 321nole (Jan 11, 2016)

Boatbrains said:


> It has, too bad it’s so far off topic! Water water water!


eh I dont think its as far off topic as it seems to be on the surface. environmental issues have always been a political left vs right deal. only natural that this discussion would diverge into other political hot topics because the majority of us (on microskiff) aren't single issue voters.

we all want the water issues resolved yesterday, but at what cost?


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

321nole said:


> eh I dont think its as far off topic as it seems to be on the surface. environmental issues have always been a political left vs right deal.


Fundamental misunderstanding of the "right". I am far and away a conservationist and no where near the "left". This is literally fake news. The green liberal loons TALK about conservation, but, what they mean is more government intervention and power that they then use to bribe to fill campaign coffers. The Rino's just buddy up with whomever fill the campaign coffers as well. The "right" is about eliminating the power of politicians to protect the corporations that they like. END crony capitalism. The people who turn the dial to dump contaminated water into the gulf are the government. geeze


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

How about we use our "assault style weapons" to seize control of the locks and prevent further discharges? (Again, just kidding, NSA. I in no way support armed insurrection of any kind).


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2018)

Tarpon Nole said:


> If this is really how you feel (and I agree most politicians are in it for themselves) then I go back to my original point - don't walk into the voting booth and vote R (or D) down the line. Take time to actually do some research


I can agree with knowing who your voting for except the fact that they are all liars and thieves


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2018)

I also don’t feel losing Multiple entire ecosystems should have a price tag or that people should have to guve they’re land away! We need to buy the land and fix the problem, it is really that simple. These politicians can raise millions to be re elected, why can’t they raise money to save the environment?


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2018)

TN, I always and only vote for the person I feel “after doing my homework” is best suited for the job! Unfortunately today that typically meens choosing the lesser of two evils! In other words... who is gonna use lube when they put it to ya?


----------



## 321nole (Jan 11, 2016)

K3anderson said:


> Fundamental misunderstanding of the "right". I am far and away a conservationist and no where near the "left". This is literally fake news. The green liberal loons TALK about conservation, but, what they mean is more government intervention and power that they then use to bribe to fill campaign coffers. The Rino's just buddy up with whomever fill the campaign coffers as well. The "right" is about eliminating the power of politicians to protect the corporations that they like. END crony capitalism. The people who turn the dial to dump contaminated water into the gulf are the government. geeze


I was merely pointing out that its a political issue.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2018)

Let’s all get together and rally in Tally and then pee on the lawn! I bet they listen then lol! We can bicker back and forth on the www for eternity and absolutly nothing will happen. Or, we can demand that government does what we pay them for or face the consequences of a fed up voting publiv that is willing and able to take back our country from these lying thieves!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Tarpon Nole said:


> Again, I said "assault style." I didn't make that name up


Those two guns are the same guns! One is wearing wood and the other is dressed in black. You can't define "assault" weapon can you? Just because a gun is black makes it "assault"? You can't define "style" can you? What makes a firearm an "assault style"?

Charleston - school shooter was killed by a good guy with gun before hurting a single person
New Life Church - good guy with gun stops shooter before killing entire church member
Garland- 2 shooters dead after wounding 2
Should I continue?

Good guys with guns save lives!

The only common sense left for firearms is to stop the madness around them and focus on the mental health issues. People like you can not be educated about merits of firearms because your mind is made up and "common sense" has an appealing ring to the precursor "abolish the 2nd".


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

What's the "COST" if WE do NOTHING ??????


----------



## 321nole (Jan 11, 2016)

Tarpon Nole said:


> I said assault style. That is what they are commonly referred to as. There is absolutely no reason for them to be legal and as easy to get as they are


this is what some of us take issue with. whether it's your definition or not, you used it to describe the AR-15 platform and then proclaimed that they should be outlawed without justification.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Since there's no way we're getting back on topic, I just want to say that direct impingement rifles are lame anyway. Glorious Soviet bloc piston rifles are where it's at.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2018)

Tarpon Nole said:


> Because I do not think there is any reason a private citizen should be able to walk into a store and purchase a semi automatic rifle. There is no need to own one for 99% of the people who own them. None. I personally believe they should be banned.
> 
> They are responsible for 6 of the last 10 mass shootings in the US.
> 
> ...


Reason or not, it is a right... if you don’t agree with the constitution of yhe United States of America then there are alternatives!


----------



## 321nole (Jan 11, 2016)

who are you to define what 99% of us need and don't need? I don't need to own a truck but in the hands of a homicidal nut case it could mow down dozens of people just as easily as a semi automatic rifle or my beat up remington 870. We all hope and pray we never NEED any of our weapons, but in the event that we do...

common misconception, the gun is not responsible, the shooter is. 

as a gun owner yourself, would you not be impacted by something similar to Australia's NFA? they banned ALL semi automatic weapons, not just rifles, unless granted a special permit. You don't own a single semi-automatic that you'd have to give up? assuming you do, you'd be willing to give it up? I don't buy it.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

The left co-opted environmental advocacy long ago on an international scale (IE: the United Nations). As they rail against organized religion and push a more secular approach they adopt a dogma of their own...climate change. Its become the religion of the left and the Mob promotes and enforces it vigorously.

The irony is that outdoorsmen and sportsmen are largely conservative types who believe in responsible stewardship of the resources we all enjoy and want to share with our children. But the hyperbole associated with liberal environmental dogma puts most of us in a no man's land situation where we are largely unable to vote for candidates that are impossible to support on pretty much every other topic or issue...

And when we choose to vote for conservative candidates (because we aren't all single issue voters) we get demonized by the Mob as haters of the environment or deplorables or <insert derogatory here>.

What the Mob (and its elite leaders) fail to understand is that this approach does nothing but widen the divide and harden our resolve.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2018)

Wouldn’t a double action revolver fall under this mess of nonsense of semiauto bull-oni as well? Think about that for a sec. next we’ll be back to throwing spears or wooden arrows!


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Arguing about guns online isn't going to change anyone's opinion either way. I respect everyone's opinion, but I refuse to justify why I "need" anything at all and they can have my firearms when I've bled out in a pile of hot brass. Now can we PLEASE for the love of Baby Jesus get back to the water. What about all of us pissed off sportsmen forming a trust where we buy the land ourselves? It would take a ton of support but I'm betting we could get it done faster than the government.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2018)

Tarpon Nole said:


> Please show me where semiautomatic rifles are protected by the constitution


Please show me where they are not included! Ok then!


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2018)

SomaliPirate said:


> Arguing about guns online isn't going to change anyone's opinion either way. I respect everyone's opinion, but I refuse to justify why I "need" anything at all and they can have my firearms when I've bled out in a pile of hot brass. Now can we PLEASE for the love of Baby Jesus get back to the water. What about all of us pissed off sportsmen forming a trust where we buy the land ourselves? It would take a ton of support but I'm betting we could get it done faster than the government.


Most intelligent reply written on this thread!


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

I'm serious, look how far organizations like BTT have come in just a decade or so. With private individuals on board and some corporate sponsors kicking in as well, maybe we could come up with enough to make a difference.


----------



## 321nole (Jan 11, 2016)

Tarpon Nole said:


> I do not own any semiauto weapons


well, suppose I don't have any further argument or discussion to that then. just agree to disagree then.



somali, no doubt we could get it done quicker but you're talking 10s, if not over 100, of millions of $$ to buy the land needed to restore the natural flow of lake O through the glades. that would be a hell of an undertaking. then of course there's funding the project itself....


----------



## 321nole (Jan 11, 2016)

SomaliPirate said:


> I'm serious, look how far organizations like BTT have come in just a decade or so. With private individuals on board and some corporate sponsors kicking in as well, maybe we could come up with enough to make a difference.


could be more easily done by piggybacking off of organizations like BTT and Captains for Clean Water who already have corporate sponsors


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

321nole said:


> well, suppose I don't have any further argument or discussion to that then. just agree to disagree then.
> 
> 
> 
> somali, no doubt we could get it done quicker but you're talking 10s, if not over 100, of millions of $$ to buy the land needed to restore the natural flow of lake O through the glades. that would be a hell of an undertaking. then of course there's funding the project itself....


I hear you, but maybe it could be done piecemeal. 50 acres here, 100 there. I don't know man, we just have to try something. It beats arguing about f-ing guns on the interwebs.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Tarpon Nole said:


> Please show me where semiautomatic rifles are protected by the constitution


The genius of the founding fathers and the Constitution is that it was written to be timeless and applicable in perpetuity. Not only that, but they included instructions and a process on how to amend it when/if needed and when/if the people supported the proposed changes through the electoral processes and their chosen representatives. 

The problem is that the left doesn't like to apply law, as written. Look at sanctuary cities, activist judges on the SCOTUS, the attack on the 2nd amendment, etc. 

So now...because they don't want to apply laws as written and because they don't have the political capital or the will of the people to change the Constitution through the prescribed process they attack the Constitution itself and call it outdated and irrelevant.

The truth, like I stated earlier, is that the GENIUS of the Constitution is its simplicity and the fact that it will ALWAYS be applicable regardless of date / time / technology.


----------



## 321nole (Jan 11, 2016)

SomaliPirate said:


> I hear you, but maybe it could be done piecemeal. 50 acres here, 100 there. I don't know man, we just have to try something. It beats arguing about f-ing guns on the interwebs.


you don't like having this argument every couple of months? lol

its an interesting proposition for sure. have to wonder how receptive the landowners would be to a private acquisition.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2018)

Or, if we all come together we can force them to use the funds that are there... Florida forever and the like! The money is supposed to be there, they are just not coming off it! Been there a long time too!


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Boatbrains said:


> The money is supposed to be there, they are just not coming off it!


My bet is that they are already spending it elsewhere under GOP leadership and that it will accelerate and be exhausted completely under DEM entitlement programs if Florida goes blue...

Neither party has the political balls to buy the land...and both parties are going to treat the money set aside as a piggy bank they can dip into.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Tarpon Nole said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^ yep. And guess who has been the governor not using the money for what we the voters chose for it ? That's right, a guy running for Senate now





crboggs said:


> My bet is that they are already spending it elsewhere under GOP leadership and that it will accelerate and be exhausted completely under DEM entitlement programs if Florida goes blue...
> 
> Neither party has the political balls to buy the land...and both parties are going to treat the money set aside as a piggy bank they can dip into.


Then, f them all, lets do it our damn selves.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2018)

SomaliPirate said:


> Then, f them all, lets do it our damn selves.


I’m in!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2018)

Tarpon Nole said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^ yep. And guess who has been the governor not using the money for what we the voters chose for it ? That's right, a guy running for Senate now


Yep, and two or three before him! Somali has the right idea!


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

[QUOTE="Tarpon Nole, [/QUOTE]

Read Boggs quote over and over. (boggs) But the hyperbole associated with liberal environmental dogma puts most of us in a no man's land situation where we are largely unable to vote for candidates that are impossible to support on pretty much every other topic or issue...

I do a ton of research on who I'm voting for. I was willing to give my life to defend freedom. I could never have done what I've been able to do anywhere on earth other than the USA. Sadly, its almost always the lesser of two evils. In the case of your regime, and you were never a Constitutional conservative, it will never be the current anti-freedom democrat party. It would need to radically alter it's message for that to happen. And based on what I'm seeing, its doubling down on Marxism. 

Water policy is important to me. No doubt. But keeping our tradition of freedom is a lot more.


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

WILL..............there be any CLEAN water by the time some of you put aside the gun issue ???
NOBODY is taking your guns away BUT, our waters are being POISONED and MOST politicians could NOT care less. Again, we folks who treasure our outdoors, fishermen & hunters alike will have NOTHING left if WE do the same thing the politicians continue to do about the problems we are facing........NOTHING!!! If you don't vote.....SHUT-UP !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2018)

So over 2.5 million in tax dollars has been dispensed to our gubernatorial candidates in “match” money for the elections race, I’d say that’s a pretty good start on purchasing some needed land!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Tarpon Nole said:


> Because I do not think there is any reason a private citizen should be able to walk into a store and purchase a semi automatic rifle. There is no need to own one for 99% of the people who own them. None. I personally believe they should be banned.
> 
> They are responsible for 6 of the last 10 mass shootings in the US.
> 
> ...


Remington has made the 740, 742 and 7400 since 1955 and they are semi auto deer rifles and not one of them has been used in a school shooting near you. But you want to ban them.

How about assault ink pens? I can use one to stab you in the neck repeatedly. Thus becoming a semi auto assault pen.


----------



## PureCoastal (Aug 11, 2018)

commtrd said:


> Last week we made fun of the connection between sewage, politics, and industry in Florida. It's one way to cope with the cycle we've been stuck in, where three institutional forces survive and thrive by literally crapping on the public:
> 
> Florida's municipalities are looking to cut corners on basic services that get more expensive every day; our politicians are looking to stay in office at any cost; and our biggest industries are looking to get out of paying for the increasingly expensive mess they make.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cam (Apr 5, 2017)

When my neighbor (business, friend, otherwise) dumps their shit in our water that is infringing on my pursuit of life, liberty and happiness. Freedom in this country doesn't mean getting to do whatever whenever a person wants. Freedom is tempered by others rights to that same freedom.



crboggs said:


> The problem is that the left doesn't like to apply law, as written. Look at sanctuary cities, activist judges on the SCOTUS, the attack on the 2nd amendment, etc.


Sanctuary cities are in fact because of the constitution not in spite of it. Activist judges cuts both ways and SCOTUS has been right leaning for a few decades now. 

Attack on the 2nd... over the last two decades most laws limiting the 2nd have been dismantled. The conversation today by most isn't about removing the 2nd it is about where the limits on the 2nd should be. A minority is clamoring that the government has rocket launchers so they should get them as well. Another minority is clamoring the 2nd should be eliminated altogether. Many of us in the middle believe every person has the right defend themselves but don't want our neighbors building a nuclear bomb next to our house.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

fishicaltherapist said:


> BUT, our waters are being POISONED and MOST politicians could NOT care less.


You can do so much more than simply vote.

All you need to do is sue the people poisoning the water. In fact, they made a movie of the same type of activism - Erin Brockovich.


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

I have thought & thought about which organization would be the STRONGEST & most likely to stand a chance in litigation to slow/stop the poisoning/killing of Florida's waterways. What party(ies) to sue, what type of lawsuit(s) to be filed (civil and/or criminal.) Class-action comes to mind ( how many folks who vote would be for that?)Perchance, if CCA, Captains for Clean Water, Florida Guides Assc.,hundreds of fishing clubs fishing/hunting mfg. & retail companies got TOGETHER, to save our state's water supply and the GREATEST fishing area in the world............. the possibility of turning things around would be immense. ANY attorney (ies) out there have what it takes to do what is RIGHT & JUST and to place yourself(eves) in the history books as GREATEST LEGAL SCHOLARS ??!!?? Somebody(ies) PLEASE step up, NOW !!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2018)

That is what I’ve been sayin all along! The problem I see/seen is that the attorneys either lean too far left or too far right to take it on and have the support needed from us “also missing our daily V8 juice” to pull it off. The clean up starts with us coming together for the cause then finding the righy attorney for the job.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Boatbrains said:


> That is what I’ve been sayin all along! The problem I see/seen is that the attorneys either lean too far left or too far right to take it on and have the support needed from us “also missing our daily V8 juice” to pull it off. The clean up starts with us coming together for the cause then finding the righy attorney for the job.


This is where reality sets in. It will take millions to start this fight and you would be going up against tens of millions from big sugar and unlimited funds from the guberment. 

If this weren't so, there are enough attorneys who would have already done it.

The project can be done but all of the stars will have to be aligned and politicians in place focused on doing what's right and not seeking reelection.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2018)

Well said DuckNut! I only wish we could all come together like hippies at woodstock and make the changes necessary! It starts with is as individuals though and from there we can move forward.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Boatbrains said:


> Well said DuckNut! I only wish we could all come together like hippies at woodstock and make the changes necessary! It starts with is as individuals though and from there we can move forward.


You can. Join the BS group and deny that you are a politically motivated environmental terrorist organization.

Fish whistles for all!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Back on topic here - Water and red tide

While we were away being educated by BS.org that the discharge from Lake O causes red tide - I would like to know who dug the canal from Lake O all the way to Panama City so the discharge can cause their red tide issues?


----------

